# Wie ist der Service bei Alutech ?



## MarcoFibr (30. August 2011)

Hallo,

wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Service bei Alutech?
Haltbarkeit?


----------



## Piefke (30. August 2011)

Service 1a 
- selbst am WE wird auf Mails geantwortet
- Zusendung von Ersatzteilen innerhalb von wenigen Tagen

Haltbarkeit
- meine Wildsau hab ich seit 2004 und noch nix dran machen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (31. August 2011)

Absolut super zufrieden:
* Immer ein offenes Ohr, wenn was zwackt
* Immer erreichbar und nach maximal 1 Tag eine kompetente Antwort
* Sonderwünsche und Problemlösungen werden immer erfüllt
* Haltbarkeit der Bikes absolut erste Sahne, habe bereits 4 gehabt und derzeit 2 in Besitz. Nach 4 Jahren härtestem Downhilleinsatz steht mein Keiler da wie eine 1! Kein Lagerwechsel, keine Dellen, keine Risse, keine Verzerrungen... 


Absolut traumhaft 

wieso fragst du?


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2011)

Weil ich einen neuen Rahmen suche. Richtung AM!


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. August 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Service 1a
> - selbst am WE wird auf Mails geantwortet
> - Zusendung von Ersatzteilen innerhalb von wenigen Tagen
> 
> ...



Kann in allen Punkten nur zustimmen und Jürgen ist schon echt klasse
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. August 2011)

Irgendwie sinnfrei eine solche Frage im betroffenen Herstellerforum zu stellen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (31. August 2011)

Hier sind aber die Fahrer der Bikes und ich erhoffe mir ehrliche Antworten!


----------



## robertg202 (31. August 2011)

Wohl der einzige Hersteller wo Du mit dem Besitzer+Schweißer (in Personalunion) persönlich am Telefon alles bereden kannst. 
Also: Service ist spitze!
Alle Spezialwünsche werden berücksichtigt (die meisten gegen Aufpreis natürlich)
Und für AM empfiehlt sich wohl das neue Fanes...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. August 2011)

Jürgen ist top. Manchmal kurz angebunden, oftmals (ok, immer  ) brutal im Stress aber sein Service ist top. Wenn Garantiefall dann ohne wenn und aber. 

Und ja, ich bin einer von denen der sogar mal nen Rahmen kaputt bekommen hat.  und das bevor ich Jürgen persönlich kannte. Die Abwicklung ging recht fix und ich bekam den Rahmen nicht nur repariert sondern verstärkt und mit dickeren Gussets wieder. Selbstverständlich für umsonst. 

Auch hier gilt natürlich: Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt... 

Die Rahmen selber kriegt man ja eh kaum plattgefahren, meist konservative Dimensionierung (insbesondere Hardride / Pudel Modelle) und extrem haltbar dimensionierte Lager (32mm Schwingenlager RS2H). Bis man die totkriegt, da geht gut Zeit ins Land. Eloxierung ist auch sehr gut (Kothe Galvanik aus Hildesheim, wie auch bei Nicolai). Als der Ollo sein 901 nebengeparkt hat ist er glatt vom Glauben abgefallen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## tadea nuts (31. August 2011)

Kann allen nur Zustimmen! Schnelle und kompetente Hilfe zu fairen Preisen, wenn mal etwas  repariert werden muss.


----------



## wartool (5. September 2011)

Jürgen bietet top Service!
kann jedes der oben gebrachten Argumente zu 100% unterschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko135 (30. Juni 2016)

Hey zum Thema,, ich hab keine guten Erfahrungen mit Alutech,ins besonders Jürgen. Hab vor ein paar tagen bei Alutech mit Jürgen telefoniert und Ihm mein Problem mit dem Fanes erklärt.Das Fanes ist erst 3 Monate alt,da sollten nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Vollgefederten Fahrrädern noch keine Probleme mit einem stark knarzenden Hinterbau geben. Jetzt soll man ja laut Videoanleitung die Schrauben an der Wippe zur Sitzstrebe lösen,Reinigen und kurz gesagt fette´n. Beim lösen der Schraube passierte Folgendes: die Titanschraube lies sich lösen, nur kam die Schraube nicht raus.Die Schraube steckte so fest,also Presspassung von Schraube und Lager. Das die Schraube nach genau 4 Umdrehungen das Gewinde der Wippe(Alu) zerstört wurde. Auf Grund dieses Problems habe ich bei Alutech angerufen,dort hatte Ich Jürgen am Telefon,laut seiner Aussage liegt es an den Toleranzen der Schrauben die Alutech verbaut.Aber meines Wissens nach sind in Deutschland Schrauben und Lager nach DIN genormt.Also kann die Aussage von Jürgen dahin gehend nicht korrekt sein die Er mir gegenüber getätigt hat,das die Schrauben mal passen und mal nicht.Das wenn Sie nicht passen eine andere Schraube verwendet wird.
Auch, das es zu keiner Lösung von Alutech-Jürgen kam,der einzigste Vorschlag von Jürgen war,das ich es selber machen soll auf meine Kosten oder ich es einschicken soll und er mir einen Kostenvoranschlag macht.
Da es laut seiner Aussage,Selbstverschulden ist oder ehr gesagt ein Fehler bei der Demontage war.
Genauso,das er mit sehr Lustigen Vergleichen kam,das ich nach 3 Monaten auch nicht ins Autohaus gehen kann um dort einen Mangel zu beanstanden.
Allein das zeigt mir,das Aluech nicht viel von Kundenzufriedenheit und Service hält.
So kann man sich seinen Namen auch selber ruinieren.
Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das als einen ganz großen Witz von dieser Firma. So viel zum Thema,guter Service bei Alutech. Im verkaufen sind sie schnell,nur wenn was ist dann will man nix wissen !!!!!!


----------



## sued893 (3. Juli 2016)

Ist mir auch passiert. Gleiche Aussage auch bekommen. Finde ich auch recht ärgerlich und ein bisschen verwunderlich die Einstellung.
Es liegt daran dass die Kombination aus Titan Bolzen und Lager wohl ungünstige Toleranz Kombinationen haben können.
Leider wird diese Info nicht weiter gegeben, zusätzlich ist die ungünstige Kombi aus "großen" Bolzen und "kleinen" Lager eigentlich bei der Montage  einfach zu entdecken. Bei der Demontage allerdings schecht zu entdecken wenn man es nicht weiß. 
Zur Reparatur kannst du aber einfach einen Helicoil über das alte Gewinde schneiden. Nicht schön aber günstig. Alternativ so eine Gewindebuchse.

Einen guten Eindruck hat die Aktion bei mir auch nicht hinterlassen.


----------



## xalex (3. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte/ habe auch immer Theater mit der Lagerung der Fanes. Habe dann ziemlich schnell nur noch mit einem freund geschraubt, der mehr Ahnung hat als ich. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist die Lagerausführung in mehrer Hinsicht halt konstruktiv nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. So gut das rad sonst auch läuft...ich kenne mehrere Leute mit Fanes, bei der Hälfte ist alles sorglos, die andere Hälfte hat Probleme. Ob das jetzt bei Version 5 besser geworden ist, weiß ich nicht. 
von anderen Alutechmodellen ist mir Vergleichbares nicht bekannt, eher im Gegenteil.

Den Service habe ich als gut und kulant erlebt. Als Ausgleich für zu lange Horstlinkbolzen, die ich selbst runter drehen musste habe ich z. B. einen Satz Enduro Bearings bekommen. Ich hatte auch das ANgebot, meinen Rahmen einzuschicken und das machen zu lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass beim ICB2 keine vergleichbaren Probleme auftreten, dann wird das mein nächstes Rad.


----------



## Heiko135 (5. Juli 2016)

ich soll es jetze erst mal einschicken mal schauen was da raus wird ein rücksende schein hab ich jetzt schon mal nun gehts raus abwarten


----------



## wolfi (7. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre seit Urzeiten Alutech-Bikes, auch schon bevor Jürgen das vor ca. 15 Jahren weitergeführt hat.
Ich pers. hatte noch nie Probleme, weder qualitativ noch in der Kommunikation.
Aber ich hätte mal eine große Bitte: Bitte bitte, lest eure Posts durch bevor ihr auf den Sendenbutton klickt!
Ich bin wahrhaftig kein Orthografie- und Rechtschreibverfechter, aber meine Hirnrinde kollabiert beim Lesen einiger Beiträge.
Sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber das ist eine Zumutung! Und die eigentliche Aussage bleibt dabei oft auf der Strecke.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und weitermachen!


----------

